# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  زعيم البلد (3) vs أهلي شندي (0)

## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 vs 
الدوري الممتاز
الاسبوع الثالث
المكان استاد المريخ
الزمان : الثلاثاء 15-3-2011
الساعة : الثامنة مساءا
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اعتزر الاخ medris3 :c030:لظروف سفره بالبص مسافة طويلة 
امممم فجاكم خالد عيساوي 
ينفع يا مرهف :krkr1:
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اعتزر الاخ medris3 :c030:لظروف سفره بالبص مسافة طويلة 
امممم فجاكم خالد عيساوي 
ينفع يا مرهف :krkr1:



هئع يا الكلس
خدرا ومبروكة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ينفع ياخالد يارائع
بس ياريت تكبر لينا صورة شعار المريخ دي
صورة اهلي شندي اكبر من حقنا لييييه ؟؟؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يخوض المريخ مباراة اليوم بمعنويات الفوز على الند التقليدي وعينه على البطولة الافريقية و اول مبارياته فيها 
*

----------


## جقدول

*
بالتوفيق للزعيم سيد البلد 

على هلال صلاح ادريس اقصد اهلي شندي 

بس ذي ما قال ليك كسلاوي شعار الاهلي اكبر من شعار الزعيم ليه 

كبروا لينا يا خالد وبالتوفيق ليك وان شاء الله نحضر معاك التعليق 

ومتابعة المباراة ونشوفك كان سارت المباراة بسلامة وعدد كبير من الاهداف

تواصل فتح بوستات كل مباريات الجولة الاولى 
ان شاء الله يا صفوة يا راقي 

تحياتي وموفق ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## ود عقيد

*بالتوفيق للزعيم سيد البلد 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

 vs 
الدوري الممتاز
الاسبوع الثالث
المكان استاد المريخ
الزمان : الثلاثاء 15-3-2011

الساعة : الثامنة مساءا



 كده الشعار تمام كبر شويه طيب نقص حق اهلي شندي شويه
لكن برضو الخبت راجيهم راجيهم باذن الله
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ينفع ياخالد يارائع
بس ياريت تكبر لينا صورة شعار المريخ دي
صورة اهلي شندي اكبر من حقنا لييييه ؟؟؟



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا تحية ليك علي التشجيع
بالنسبة للصورة هي من النت كدة ، فانا اتوفعت انو ما القا ليهم شعار بس اهو حقهم طلع اكبر
وحاولت اكبرها من المنبر بس ما عرفت لكن الحمد لله الادارة حلتها
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*السلام عليكم
موفقين يارب وان شاءالله يدك تكون حلوة علينا وحارة عليهم
تخريمه
القرايه كيف؟؟
*

----------


## الشمشار

*5
5
5
5
5
 مابنرضي بي اقل من خمسه صفر 
صلاح ابليس الضحك شرطك ههههههههههههههه 

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جقدووووووووول






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جقدول
					

بالتوفيق للزعيم سيد البلد  
على هلال صلاح ادريس اقصد اهلي شندي  
بس ذي ما قال ليك كسلاوي شعار الاهلي اكبر من شعار الزعيم ليه  
كبروا لينا يا خالد



اللهم اااااااااامين يا جقدول 
بالنسبة للصورة هي من النت كدة ، فانا اتوفعت انو ما القا ليهم شعار بس اهو حقهم طلع اكبر
وحاولت اكبرها من المنبر بس ما عرفت لكن الحمد لله الادارة حلتها






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جقدول
					

 وبالتوفيق ليك وان شاء الله نحضر معاك التعليق ومتابعة المباراة 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جقدول
					





يا راجل تشرف ان شاء الله ومرحب بيك






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جقدول
					

 ونشوفك كان سارت المباراة بسلامة وعدد كبير من الاهداف تواصل فتح بوستات كل مباريات الجولة الاولى ان شاء الله  




ود ادريس حقك راح 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جقدول
					

يا صفوة يا راقي  
تحياتي وموفق ان شاء الله 



شكرا علي الاطراء
اللهم اااامين
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بالتوفيق للشفوت الحمر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالتوفيق    للزعيم   بفوز   عريض   واداء    جميل   ومقنع   وتكون   بروفه   ناجحه  أنشاء  الله  

   ليوم    السبت   منصورين   أنشاء   الله
                        	*

----------


## ياسر مصطفي

*منصورين ان شا ء الله
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

هئع يا الكلس
خدرا ومبروكة



دي شنو الخدرة المفروكه دي
                        	*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*الليلة ..الجعلية ...يشوفوا ليهم بلد ...؟
مريخ كل السودان والدول الافريقية والعربية ..مريخ كل الالوان ...
يحرق دار المك ............
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*احبــــــــــــــــــــــــك يا مريــــــــــــــــــــــــــخ
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*ربنا يوفق
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جقدووووووووول

اللهم اااااااااامين يا جقدول 
بالنسبة للصورة هي من النت كدة ، فانا اتوفعت انو ما القا ليهم شعار بس اهو حقهم طلع اكبر
وحاولت اكبرها من المنبر بس ما عرفت لكن الحمد لله الادارة حلتها

يا راجل تشرف ان شاء الله ومرحب بيك

ود ادريس حقك راح 

شكرا علي الاطراء
اللهم اااامين



[OVERLINE] 
صدقني والله ما اطراء انها الحقيقة انت فعلا 

صفوة راقي ومواضيعك كلها معبرة وردودك 

دائما موفقة وعفوية وصادقة والاهم انك بتحاول

قدر الامكان ترد على كل من يتدخل في البوست بتاعك بتعليق او رد

ودي ما متوفرة في كل الاعضاء .

تحياتي وخالص مودتي واحترامي

وبالتوفيق مع بوست انتصار الزعيم باذن الله 
[/OVERLINE] 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ينفع ياخالد يارائع
بس ياريت تكبر لينا صورة شعار المريخ دي
صورة اهلي شندي اكبر من حقنا لييييه ؟؟؟



ايييي دايرين صووووووووووورة كبيرة:4698:
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحارث
					

ربنا يوفق



[FONT="Fixedsys"]اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااميييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييين[/FON:7_20_1v[1]::7_20_1v[1]::7_20_1v[1]::7_20_1v[1]:T]
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*منصورين ان شا ء الله
*

----------


## abu basil

*salam any link goan not working as usual merkhab america
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*وين   البث  المباشر   التشكيله  ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abu basil
					

salam any link goan not working as usual merkhab america



والله مساكين 
انتو الوداكم امريكا شنو 
في زول نصيح بمشى البلد ديك 
الله يكون في عونكم بس
المعايش غلابة 

هاك رابط قناة قوون 
http://goansport.tv/goan.html

*

----------


## az3d

*بالنسبة لي الاستديو التعليقي بتاع قووون دا
النشرة الاقتصادية مثلا
                        	*

----------


## ود عقيد

*الكورة دي بدون صوت ولا من جهازي يارب
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحضرى   طارق   مختار   باسكال  بله   جابر   الزومه 

  السعودى   الباشا   الدافى    محمد   مقدم   

   طمبل   ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   الرابعه   والزعيم  يضيع   هدفين
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*والله   قناة   الفووووووووووووول  دية   كرهتنا   الكورة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة  السادسه    والحضرى   ينقد  مرماه   من   هدف
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مخالفة لاهلي شندي
والتعادل سلبي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
قناة قوون تقطع في الصوت زي العندها ابو الشهيق
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*تسديدة ضعيفة من سكواها يستلمها الحارس بسهولة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ساكواها ما شاء الله عليه
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كورة  بدون  صوت   ياناس قووووووووون  كرهتونا   الكوره
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الكورة قون وباك 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مالك اسحق علي ارض الملعب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقه  20    والنتيجه   بيضاء
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قناة   الفووووووووووووول   على   طول   فى  مبارات   الزعيم   فى   حالة  أعتدار
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*سكواها يسدد كرة عالية عن المرمي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*تسديدة اخري في احضان الحارس ابو بكر
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*يجب ان لا يجاري لاعبي المريخ اهلى شندي في الجري والتسرع

وعليهم تركيزهم في اللعب شوية في التمريرات والتهديف

فاي دقيقة تمر لها قيمة 

نريد اهداف كتيره لو ما غلبوا اهلي شندي يغلبوا منو تاني ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ركنية للمريخ
عرضية يبعدها حارس المرمي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ركلة مرمي لاهلي شندي بعد ان طالت من موسي الزومة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*السلام عليكم
معقول لى هسى مافى قون ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*دى تشكيلة شنو يا البدري؟
تريح ايه دى مباراة دورية مش ودية
اين مصعب اين قلق اين العجب
الفريق بدون صانع العاب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*عكسية للمريخ يلتقطها الحارس
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مخالفة لاهلي شندي مع ايكي فرانسيس
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مالك اسحق يسدد والحضري يبعد بكلتا قبضة يديه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الباشا في حالة تسلل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يا  أخوانا  الدقيقة  30    والتعادل  مازال  قائم   أستحواد   بدون   فائده
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ركلة مرمي للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مخالفة لاهلي شندي من طمبل مع فيصل موسي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*دائما   البدرى  تشكيلة  البداية   خطأ    الحين   لاعب   بدون  أى  صانع  ألعاب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الحضري يحاول بناء هجمة مرتدة ولكن تطول علي الزومة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نكون   صريحين    بالمستوى   ده    ما   حأنمشى   فى   البطوله   الأفريقيه   خطوه   لقدام
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*التحضير الكثير صفة لاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*هيثم   طمبل    بعيد  كل   البعد   عن   جو  المباريات
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مخالفة من زكريا ناسو للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*مقدم شنو وطمبل شنو يا البدرى
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جقدول
					

يجب ان لا يجاري لاعبي المريخ اهلى شندي في الجري والتسرع

وعليهم تركيزهم في اللعب شوية في التمريرات والتهديف

فاي دقيقة تمر لها قيمة 

نريد اهداف كتيره لو ما غلبوا اهلي شندي يغلبوا منو تاني ؟؟؟؟



 أتمنى هدف واحد بس ! مع سلبية الهجوم الشايفنو !
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ركنية للمريخ ضائعة بمخالفة من طارق مختار
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*40   دقيقة  ولم   نرى   محمد   مقدم  وطمبل  والدافى   ضيوف   شرف
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ده كلام ده يا ناس ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*شوط   أول    على   وشك   الأنتهاء  ومافى  جديد  وباصات  كلها خاطئة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*شوط   كامل   لافى  وسط   ولا  هجوم   ؟
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*صدقوني في الشوط الثاني الاهلي لن يصمت كثيرا 
بدخول قلق او العجب سينتهي امر الاهلي 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لاعبى   الزعيم   مجارين   لاعبى   الأهلى    فى   الأستعجال  ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*فيصل موسي يرجع بعد اصابة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الركلة الزاوية 12
باسكال راسية خارج المرمي
ضربة مرمي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يا   البدرى  فكنا   من   الدافى   ده    كل   الكور   الثابته    ماشى   لها   وللحين   ما  لعب  كوره   حلوه 

  بعيد  كل   البعد   عن   المباراة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قلق بسوق الكورة لقدام 
والعجب ما فيهو كلام 
وللشبكة معرفته تمام
ويا البدري الحقنا بيهم قدام 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أنتهى   الشوط   الأول   بالتعادل   السلبى   ومستوى   فى   الحطيط  ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*انهي الحكم الشوط الاول من المباراة
تعادل بدون اهداف
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*فلسفة   البدرى   دى   بتضيع    الزعيم    هل   فى  داعى   أراحت   سفارى   ومصعب  وقلق  والشغيل
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

قلق بسوق الكورة لقدام 

والعجب ما فيهو كلام 
وللشبكة معرفته تمام

ويا البدري الحقنا بيهم قدام 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:fgf1:الشوط التاني ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

هيثم طمبل بعيد كل البعد عن جو المباريات



 إستنتاج وتحليل ممتاز , طمبل ليس له أى فعالية !
                        	*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبى
سيطرة مريخية وفرص مهدرة بالجملة
وتالق للابوبكر حارس الاهلى شندى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يجب  تغير   الدافى   وأدخال   قلق   وتبديل  محمد  مقدم  ودخول  العجب  مع  بداية  الشوط   الثانى  ؟  
*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*تسرع فى اللعب لاحراز هدف
جعل الفريق يظهر بصورة عشوائية غير منظمة
نتمنى انه البدرى يدخل العجب لكى يعطى للمريخ هيبته فى وسط الملعب
ويكون هنالك صناعة للهجوم من العمق بالاضافة للاطراف
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

فلسفة البدرى دى بتضيع الزعيم هل فى داعى أراحت سفارى ومصعب وقلق والشغيل



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مخزنن لمباراة الانتر كلوب الانغولي
بس عدم احترام الخصم مشكلة
باذن الله سنري مريخ اخر ي في الشوط الثاني :JC_hurrah:
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

صدقوني في الشوط الثاني الاهلي لن يصمت كثيرا 


بدخول قلق او العجب سينتهي امر الاهلي 



 إذا ما صمت الرماد كالنا ! 
الأهلى أساساً ما صامد ! لكن لعيبتنا لم يرتفعوا إلى مستوى المباراة بعد . 
*

----------


## ود من الله

*لا يوجد  اي فكر تدريبي في المباراة ولا يتوجد صناعة لعب دراويش لا قوا مداح فعلا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أى  مدرب   يستهتر   بأى   فريق   فى  منافسه  رسميه   يبقى   ده   مش   مدرب  ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*حارس الاهلى كان نجم الشوط الاول بلامنازع
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*فى   الشوط   الأول   أضاع   لاعبى   المريخ   كمية   من   الضربات  الركنية   لم   نستفيد  منها  

  إلا   متى   لاعبى   المريخ   يستفيدوا    من   الضربات   الثابته  ؟
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تلخيص للشوط الاول 

مباراة من طرف واحد بالنسبة للاستحواز 
ضغط مريخي متواصل ودفاع منطقة كامل للاهلي 
اضاع المريخ اكثر من هدف مضمون 
من طمبل وساكواها ومقدم 
المريخ ينقصه صانع الالعاب الذي يستطيع ان يمرر الكورة في المنطقة الفاضية للمهاجمين 
التسرع والشفقة هي سمة لاعبي المريخ 
لا يوجد ضغط على الخصم في الكثير من الاحيان مما مكن الاهلي شندي من قيادة بعض الهجمات 
النادرة والتي شكلت بعضها خطورة على مرمى المريخ.
مازالت مشكلة المريخ قائمة في كيفية الوصول الى مرمى الخصوم 
الاهلي فريق ساهل ولكن لاعبي المريخ يتسرعون امام المرمى 
وكل لاعب يريد ان يحرز هدف لوحده 
على العموم اتوقع في الشوط الثاني ان يتم تبديل في صفوف المريخ 
وعلى اثره سوف يزور المريخ شباك الاهلي باذن الله 

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

يجب تغير الدافى وأدخال قلق وتبديل محمد مقدم ودخول العجب مع بداية الشوط الثانى ؟ 



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
دا المتوقعو ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*في شنو يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالجد   ياحليل   رااااااااااااااااااااااااجى
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*سيأتي الفرج قولوا يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

في شنو يا ناس



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الكورة تعادل
                        	*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*يعنى شنو ..؟ ابلع حبة الضغط وانوم ....؟
كلامكم ده ..ما مرتاح ليهو ...؟ وين الهجوم الكاسح يا البدرى ..وين الجاهزية ..للكرة الافريقية ..؟
الظاهر الشغلة دائرة ليها فحص سكرى ...
هسع ضربت القلب فى الوقت ده شنو ..؟
يا اخوانا مافى قوون ..
مافى هدف ..؟ 
طمنونى ...
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*عوض دوكة خليك في الكورة دي خليك من الكور الجاية
انت بدون نقاط!
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بداية   الشوط   الثانى    وبتاع   قوووووووووووووووون  ده   ما  عارف   أهلى  مدنى   نزل  من  الممتاز   قال  كورة   بورتسودان   الأهلى   متقدم   على  حى  العرب
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

تلخيص للشوط الاول 

مباراة من طرف واحد بالنسبة للاستحواز 
ضغط مريخي متواصل ودفاع منطقة كامل للاهلي 
اضاع المريخ اكثر من هدف مضمون 
من طمبل وساكواها ومقدم 
المريخ ينقصه صانع الالعاب الذي يستطيع ان يمرر الكورة في المنطقة الفاضية للمهاجمين 
التسرع والشفقة هي سمة لاعبي المريخ 
لا يوجد ضغط على الخصم في الكثير من الاحيان مما مكن الاهلي شندي من قيادة بعض الهجمات 
النادرة والتي شكلت بعضها خطورة على مرمى المريخ.
مازالت مشكلة المريخ قائمة في كيفية الوصول الى مرمى الخصوم 
الاهلي فريق ساهل ولكن لاعبي المريخ يتسرعون امام المرمى 
وكل لاعب يريد ان يحرز هدف لوحده 
على العموم اتوقع في الشوط الثاني ان يتم تبديل في صفوف المريخ 
وعلى اثره سوف يزور المريخ شباك الاهلي باذن الله 



تحليل واقعي ومنطقي
*

----------


## jafaros

*ركلة جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الشوط التاني بدا
التشكيلة ياها في الفريقين
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ضربة   جزاء   للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ركلة جزاء للمرييييييييييييييييييخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ساكوااااااااااااااااها    وداااااااااااااااااااها  الكشافات
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ساكواها وداها السما
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اخ             ساكواهاااااا في السماء
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ركلة جزاء
الدقيقة 2
محمد مقدم علي ارض الملعب مصابا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ساكواها 
يطيح بالكرة عاليا
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*الكورة دي ما طبيعية
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*البدرى   ده   عاجبه   شكل   الفريق   ماعايز   يغير
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مصعب عمر بديل للدافي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ساكواها وداها الكشاقات 
الجايات اكتر ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مافى   صانع   لعب    لاعبى   الزعيم  لافين   صينيه   فقط  كلهم  يجروا   مع   الكوره
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ابو بكر حامد يلتقط الكرة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ضربة   رأسيه   من  طمبل   تضيع
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هدف يضيع من هيثم طمبل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يجب   أدخال   قلق   والعجب   ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*لا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ما طبيعية والله 
كورة لطمبل تخطئ المرمي بملمترات
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

الكورة دي ما طبيعية



 طبيعية جداً ! 
الما طبيعى المدرب الشايف الإرسال العشوائى ونايم على الخط !!
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ركلة مرمي للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*راسية طمبل تمر قريبة من العارضة عكسية بلة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الله  يستر   يوم  السبت    من   الفريق  الأتغولى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالباصات   الطوييييييييييييييييييييييييله   دى   لو  أستمرت   الكوره   سنه   مابجئ  قون
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*حالة تسلل علي فرانسيس
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*فيصل العجب يتحضر للدخول للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*فاول  شين   جدا   من  بله   جابر
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*الله يصبرنا ............
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الحضري يلتقط كرة عالية وتمريرة لطمبل اقرب لحارس مرمي الاهلي
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآخ !!
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العجب   على   الخط   ؟   بديلا    لمحمد   مقدم
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

لا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ما طبيعية والله 
كورة لطمبل تخطئ المرمي بملمترات



 طمبل من ما عرفناهو بضيع عشرين وبسجل واحدة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*فيصل العجب بديلا لمحمد المقدم
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*سبحان الله ..................
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*فارس عبد الله يترك مكانه لوليد حمدان
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووون
اجمل الاهداف حتي الان
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قووون سينما لاحمد الباشا
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*zooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooo6
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*قوووووووووووووووووون لاحمد الباشا عرضية من ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كورة معكوسة من يمين المعلب من ساكواها يقبلها احمد الباشا على الطائر هدف معلوب جنيل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هدف جميل اخر من مصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

قووون سينما لاحمد الباشا



 بردا وسلاما على الأبيض ضميرك
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووون
مصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*zooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo6
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ليبيا فتحت !!
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*لمن وضعنا الكورة فى الواطة إنفتحت الشباك والحمد لله تعالى .
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ساكواها يلعب باص جميل لبله جابر في الطرف اليمين برفعها لراس مصعب عمر هدف جميل جدا
                        	*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*الحاصل شنو ...؟ ابلع حبه ..؟
انا دايخ ...ما عارف دى حمى ..واللا برد ..؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

كورة معكوسة من يمين المعلب من ساكواها يقبلها احمد الباشا على الطائر هدف معلوب جنيل



يا شيخ طارق ركز معانا شويه ما ناقصين كركبة ركب !!
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*النصيحة ليك يا الله دا اللعب العايزينو نحن
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*بشروووووووو
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

النصيحة ليك يا الله دا اللعب العايزينو نحن



 الحمد لله يا جعفروز
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

بشروووووووو



 اتنيييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*المشاركة رقم 2000 تشهد الهدف الاول للمريخ كما توقعت
الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*دى الدقيقه كم ؟؟ عايزين ساكواها يبصر !!
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

المشاركة رقم 2000 تشهد الهدف الاول للمريخ كما توقعت
الحمد لله



مبروك للمشاركة رقم 200 ومبروك للهدفين حبيبنا خالد عيساوى !!
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يا شيخ طارق ركز معانا شويه ما ناقصين كركبة ركب !!



 ههههه عين في التلفزيون وعين في الكي بورد
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*glg gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakom
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

اتنيييييييييييين



ربنا يبشرك بالجنة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*انتو ما عارفين حاجة لاعبي المريخ كانو منتظرين مشاركتي رقم 2000 حتي يجيبو القون 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قلق   يدخل   لأرض   الملعب
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قلق بديل لسعيد
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

انتو ما عارفين حاجة لاعبي المريخ كانو منتظرين مشاركتي رقم 2000 حتي يجيبو القون 



مبرووووووووووووكة تدبل بي بوستات العافية
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ضتسديدة اهلاوية تنتج عن تثبيتة حضرية
واحد لاعبي الاهلي علي الار
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   75   والنتيجة    هدفين
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*التالت ياآآآآآآآآآرب من ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*تسديده   جمييييييييييله  من  قلق
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*سقوط اخر ليعقوبو ويخرج خارج الملعب 
والجهاز الطبي للمريخ يعالجو
مالهم يا ربي 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏abu basil, ‏محمدطيب, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏az3d, ‏azzreem, ‏المجمر مكاوى, ‏الحارث, ‏اسماعيل, ‏خالد عيساوي, ‏حسن بشير, ‏jafaros, ‏midris3, ‏osman, ‏Shadad, ‏عثمان خالد عثمان, ‏نادرالداني, ‏ود الدمام, ‏طارق حامد, ‏قنوان 

متجمعين عند النبى !!
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*تسديدة قوية من قلق يبعدها حارس الاهلي لركنية
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏abu basil, ‏محمدطيب, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏az3d, ‏azzreem, ‏المجمر مكاوى, ‏الحارث, ‏اسماعيل, ‏خالد عيساوي, ‏حسن بشير, ‏jafaros, ‏midris3, ‏osman, ‏Shadad, ‏عثمان خالد عثمان, ‏نادرالداني, ‏ود الدمام, ‏طارق حامد, ‏قنوان 

متجمعين عند النبى !!



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ااااااااااااااامين يا رب
انا اسمي مكتوب .. طيب 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   81   والنتيجه   كما   هى
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*علي عبد اللطيف بديلا ليعقوبو 
واللاعب تحت اشراف الجهازين الطبي للمريخ واهلي شندي
بختو 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ن   طمبل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*طمبل وهدف ثالث جميل
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
طمبل طمبل طمبل طمممممممممممممممممممممممممبل
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*طمبليكا رجع
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

طمبليكا رجع



 فيها شربكه ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*انتو ملاحظين انو الهدفين بعد العجب ما خشة !
يعني شنووووووووووو ؟
انا ضربت للبدري قلت ليهو وصلت المشاركة رقم 1998 ما تحرجني قام العجب سخن ودخل !
   ولمن الهدف جا كنت بكتب في المشاركة 2000
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الزعيم    9   نقاط    و6  أهداف    وعليه    هدف
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*شكل   الزعيم    فى   الشوط   الثانى   فيه   رد    لتعليقاتكم   أمس   بخصوص   العحب   وقلق  وطمبل
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مخالفة مع طمبل بالقرب ركنية شندي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كل   الأهداف   كانت   لوحة   جميله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

شكل الزعيم فى الشوط الثانى فيه رد لتعليقاتكم أمس بخصوص العحب وقلق وطمبل



ربنا ما يحرمنا منهم !!
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*راسية مصعب عمر تمر بقليل
45 انتهت
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*باسكال  مكسب  كببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببر   للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*تلاته ؟؟؟
ان شاء الله فى الانقولى يوم السبت !!
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*قوية من ساكواها من بعيد تمر يسار المرمي ركلة مرمي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

تلاته ؟؟؟
ان شاء الله فى الانقولى يوم السبت !!




آمين يا رب
وطمعانين في أكتر من كدا
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مبروك لي اللي بالي بالك :fgf3: بسحروك دا انت طلعت بركة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مخالفة من علي عبد اللطيف
3 دقائق بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك   ياصفوه    ويجب  معالجة  الأخطأ
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الف مبروك ياشباب 
ود الدمام يا رجفة ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لسه ما انتهت ؟؟
طيب مبروووووك يا شباب التلاته نقاط وتصبحوا على خير !!
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*مبروك للزعيم 
وعقبال الخماسية في شباك الانجولي 
لكن النصيحة ليك يا الله زنقة حااااااااااااااااارة في الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*مبروووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*تسلل علي هيثم طمبل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الحمد لله
والشكر لله

ألف مبروك الثلاثة نقاط
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*الف مبروك والقادم احلى
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ياصفوه ويجب معالجة الأخطأ



 مبروك للجميع 
وعلينا تصحيح خطأ الإر سال الطويل , وعلينا أن نلعب اللعب الممرحل . 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*انتهت الكورة بانتصار الزعيم بتلاتة اهداف دون رد
                        	*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*الى الامام
مبروك الثلاث نقاط
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مبروووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالمريخ
					

الى الامام
مبروك الثلاث نقاط



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الي الامام
لا تراجع
لاعب لاعب مدرب مدرب فريق فريق زنقة زنقة 
*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*جميل جدا النوم من بدرى بدرى ...وناخد الكاس من بدرى بدرى
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

مبروك لي اللي بالي بالك :fgf3: بسحروك دا انت طلعت بركة



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الله ابارك فيك
شكرا علي الاطراء
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووكين وربنا يوفقنا امام الانغولى
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مبروووووووووووووووووك 
واها ياجماعه ماشايفين في تقدم في التيم والحمد للله علي اللياقه التمام 
الي الاماااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*هدف طمبل روعه
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الف مبروك الصدارة بالعلامة الكاملة  نرجو دائما التوفيق لفخر البلد الزعيم
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*دا الغلب الهلال   !!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------

